# صلوا من أجل سوريا



## samer12 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

صلوا لأجل بلدي سوريا 
صلوا لأجل اطفالنا الذين يقتلون
من عصابات الاخوان الشياطين والسلفيين والنكفيريين 
صلوا لشعب سوريا الطيب الذي تأمر عليه كل قوة الشر ولكن لنا أيمان بالرب يسوع أنه معنا​


----------



## thebreak-up (5 نوفمبر 2012)

صلاتي من اجل سوريا وشعبها بغض النظر عن من الصح ومن الغلط. 
الي عم بصير في سوريا حرام، حرام بلد عريقة بتاريخ عريق وبشعب منفتح متل سوريا يصير فيه الي عم بصير. يارب تنتهي الحرب وترجع سوريا والسوريين اقوى من الاول.


----------



## samer12 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

صلاتك للحق تكفي والمسيح رب المجد قادر أن ينصرنا ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يكون مع سوريا وشعبها ويحميها

​


----------



## samer12 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ربنا يكون مع سوريا وشعبها ويحميها
> 
> ​


 آمين 
الرب قادر ينصر سوريا والجيش السوري 
من همجية الاخوان الشياطين ومعاتيه السلفية وكل حثالة الارض من بني عرب ​


----------



## AdmanTios (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## samer12 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

AdmanTios قال:


>


آمين يا رب عينك على سوريا​


----------



## تعيسة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*ان الله قادر على كل شي*
*وكل شي في وقته جميل*​


----------



## جورجينيو- (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا ينصر الخير


----------



## Eternal life (6 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

الرب يحمي سوريه وشعبها وينصر الجيش السوري على الارهابيين وتنحل مشاكل سوريه 

+ آمين +


----------



## samer12 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

Eternal life قال:


> + ...
> 
> الرب يحمي سوريه وشعبها وينصر الجيش السوري على الارهابيين وتنحل مشاكل سوريه
> 
> + آمين +


   آمين 
قادر الرب يحمي شعبه من همجية الاخوان الشياطين 
الله يحمي الجيش السوري من خيانة بني عرب الجرب​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2012)

لأجلك سوريا  نصلي ونطلب المراحم 
من ملك المجد القادر على خلاص أبناءه ,, 
فهو إله المحبة و الرحمة الى الأبد ...... أمين


----------



## samer12 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> لأجلك سوريا  نصلي ونطلب المراحم
> من ملك المجد القادر على خلاص أبناءه ,,
> فهو إله المحبة و الرحمة الى الأبد ...... أمين



 آمين يا رب ​


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يحمى سوريا وكل الشعوب 
لينتشر الأمن والآمان والسلام فى ربوعها آمين يا يسوع


----------



## samer12 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> ربنا يحمى سوريا وكل الشعوب
> لينتشر الأمن والآمان والسلام فى ربوعها آمين يا يسوع



  آمين يا رب ​


----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الهى الحبيب انت القادر على كل شىء 

ارجوك يا الهى  خليك مع سوريا وشعبها 

انشر فيها المحبه والسلام والامان 

وابعد عنها الحاقدين والارهابيين 

ارجوك يا ملك الملوك  ورب الارباب 
​


----------

